# Printer cartridge



## STUFF4ALL (Aug 28, 2010)

I have read on the internet that the #36 B&W model for Lexmark cannot be refilled. I wanted to say that it can. I have done it to two carts' and they both print. Anyone interested?


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

:up:hi, don't just say you can, show how to do it in here! LOL

cheers


----------



## STUFF4ALL (Aug 28, 2010)

OK, I will. Looking at the contact pads, you will see on the left column five pads from top to bottom.There are three closer together in the middle. Use the top and bottom ones for this project. I used #36 enamel wire and .015 solder. If you have a better idea you can use it too. Solder a small spot on the two pads mentioned; Bridge the two together with the wire;then put sctoch tape over the connections you just did. Don't forget to take the enamel insulation off the ends of the wire. (This will test your skills!) Ignore the question mark when printing. Since the equipment remembers everything you do, it is best to follow this starting procedure. Open cover;wait for ribbon to center;unplug power cord;remove cartridge; do your fix;replace cartridge;plug in power cord;close cover. If you do this correctly, it works 100 percent! Now, I must tell you that my printer model is Z2420 wireless model. I cannot imagine that the #36 would have different embeddeed chips. Let me know how you make out, or if I have not been clear enough. 73


----------



## STUFF4ALL (Aug 28, 2010)

Concerning the modification on my previous thread; I noticed that I may not have been clear about which contact pads. I assumed that everyone would keep the top of the device on top (flat side with the label). If you don't, you will have soldered the wrong pads. Sooo, look at the pads keeping the flat side up. You will notice that the other column side has the same configuration. Sorry about that! If you tried one, I hope you kept it top side up while observing the contact pads.


----------



## STUFF4ALL (Aug 28, 2010)

My number 37(color) is going to "crash" soon. It will be interesting to see what the printer does, and whether or not I can obtain and post a fix. Cheers


----------



## STUFF4ALL (Aug 28, 2010)

OK, now that you have probably modified more than one cartridge for refilling, we need to make sure that it will work later on. I read that the print head can dry out and the ink will crystalize, thereby plugging the ink flow. I remembered how a new unit was packaged and how Lexmark instructed me with my beginning problems. To preserve what I accomplished, I used a moistened paper towel and stroked the print head several times to make sure the ink is flowing. Then I attached tape across the head like Lexmark does. Not having the original type, I used freezer tape. Before installing the spare, I plan to wipe tape residue off the contacts and head. Because of the ink sponge etc, it might be a good idea to rotate the cartridges from time to time. That could be something that would keep everything functioning. Hope you like these comments.


----------



## STUFF4ALL (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello community, It is a challenge working with Lexmark #37. Has anyone figured out how to refill and print with it? I put ink in an empty 37, but the only thing I managed to print was my three line test in notepad. I have a number 36 with a fix and another that was (sort of temporary...no solder). Well, I tried the temp one (black/refilled) and clicked the box that says to continue with black print. Ok, now at that point it wanted to print an alignment. I clicked it and it printed the first half page with black and no color! ????Wow, this without the one with the previous mentioned fix!(I had removed the jumper) I just want to keep you posted on my progress. As I work with #37, when I go for print option, the print window indicates PAGES 1-65535. Anyone ever seen that? There are some strange things about Lexmark. I am sympathetic with everyone.


----------



## STUFF4ALL (Aug 28, 2010)

No backdoor found for #37 yet;still looking;printer box indicating 1-65,535 is probably coming from notepad in the computer where my test page is stored. CUL


----------



## STUFF4ALL (Aug 28, 2010)

OK, everything was going fine until I installed a new # 37. When it came to alignment, you guessed it, I did not get the result I had hoped for. Up until then I was strictly working with an empty(X) #37, one I put ink into,and two refilled 36's. During alignment I have printed a half page of all black,and a half page of all blue. During one of the alignment tests, the empty (X) cartridge was in place with ink I had put in. Needless to say, I have seen some very different error messages. Lexmark has enough of them! I removed the tape from the bridged unit, and inserted it again. How dare me! Guess what? The message (I think) was that there was not a black one in place. Anyway, not those words, but no damage done. I am going to continue working with refilled units. Looking at the printhead under magnification, there seems to be some sort of component between the unit and the line to the contact pad. I think it could be a diode, resistor, or whatever. Has anyone looked that closely at it? Oh yes, and in another instance, the message was that I must not have taken the protective tape off the cartridge. I was not using a new # 36!!! I haven't bought a new black 36 since I started this investigative experimenting. I will not give up easily. I have built Heathkits, Knightkits, and others, but no computers. I'm 70 and retired, so I have the time. You may not have the time, so keep checking on my progress. If you discover something, please post it here.


----------



## STUFF4ALL (Aug 28, 2010)

If you are following my experience, do this: Always hold the cartridge top side up(label on top);there are five columns from left to right, and contact pads from 1-7 top to bottom. I just completed a sequence of wire bridges from common pad (col,3;pad 2; connecting from that point to pads 1-7 individually...print test...then isolated the pad...and another print test. Nothing of significance yet! You will note that sometimes there is not a pad from top to bottom. I'm including those blanks in the count.( All is recorded in notes...keeps me straight) Regards


----------



## STUFF4ALL (Aug 28, 2010)

UPDATE: Still working with 37; Had to reinstall new color cartridge again. I needed to print an obit of a family menber from out of town. Well, the B&W picture was great;there was a waving flag(a veteran of WWII) that was AOK. The whole obit was framed in black lines as was the picture...all excellent(confirmed by a friend with better vision than I) I think the alignment is a farce! Why no red and yellow? It just uses blue and black. (Probably just checks on communication between the cartridges) Anyone think differently? My black 36 fix stays! I may have to wind up just buying the color 37. Only time will tell. Cheers


----------



## STUFF4ALL (Aug 28, 2010)

Having trouble with the tape? You need a piece of small window glass (4x5" good) and one of those utility knives that has the break off ends for a new point. Place strips of the scotch tape on the window glass. Use the knife blade and cut narrow strips, then cut perpendicular to create cubes or rectangles of different sizes. Then you can use the tip of the blade to lift sections of tape that you want. Works great! Scissors for me were a pain in the neck!


----------



## STUFF4ALL (Aug 28, 2010)

Does anyone have a pinout diagram for # 37? Probably not, but I sure would like to have one. I have been working in on/off streaks at this # 37. Many error messages. Haven't disassembled the printer. Has anyone done that? If so, would you be able to post some chip mfg numbers? TNX


----------

